# Anyone from Canada???



## Plower_Girl

Hey There..

Just wondering if anyone is from Canada? i'm from Ontario and starting a new plow business  Hope to talk with ya'll soon


----------



## diesel dave C

Yes, Im from the Toronto area.


----------



## Plower_Girl

Hey Dave...I'm from Orillia area  Do you work in the snow removal industry as well? I'm just a newbie hoping to get started by winter 2005. I own a 199 TJ Sport right now and am looking for the rest this winter hopefully  Well hoppe to get to know you better..ttyl

PlowerG


----------



## dylan

I'm from Ottawa. I've got some family in Lagoon City. It's a nice part of Ontario. good luck and have fun.


----------



## syNNer

Orillia gets plenty of snow, I grew up in Moonstone. TJ's are great for condo's and residential work. good luck with it.


----------



## h_riderca

From Toronto using a chevy blazer with a blizzard plow for residential drives


----------



## derekbroerse

I am from the Niagara area, use a BOSS V-Plow to do commercial, industrial, and residential work.

Are there any other girls that plow? I always kind of assumed it was a guy thing as I have never met a girl who wanted to plow. In all honesty, I don't know any girls that I would turn loose with a plow/battering ram, as all the girls I know are TERRIBLE drivers!

OK not all but there are a few (guys too!), well, you all know the type I am referring to--the ones where if you catch a ride with them, you have both feet firmly planted on the floor, your left arm holding the armrest and the right curled around the handle on the door!

I, for one, am glad to see that there is at least one girl out there who wants to do it. When I asked my g/f(now ex) if she was interested in learning to drive my second truck, she looked at me like I was from the moon or something... 

I have sent an MSN invite to you.


----------



## derekbroerse

Hmmm seems that her address triggered off an automatic failure notice.... 'fraid she'll have to contact us!


----------



## jhook

I am near North Bay ON, just a couple hours up from Orillia. My mother in law lives in Orillia


----------



## Aldergood

I am just south of Barrie, Been plowing two year's with a 1995 gmc 1500 and 7.5 ft Boss straght blade.
Welcome to the neighbourhood.


----------



## Bolts Indus.

Dave in Sackville Nova Scotia, that's just outside Halifax.

Home of the MONSTER storm of 2004.


----------



## sonjaab

*Attention Canadians*

SNOW AND DEICING/ TREATED SALT SEMINAR

Wil be held in Ajax, Ont. Canada on Sept 9, 2004.
(Near Toronto.)

All are welcome.........FREE too !

Chemists, Reps., etc will be on hand to answer questions etc.
on the use, application, etc. of treated salts, deicers and such !

John Parker the Magic Salt guru from Poughkeepsie NY will also be 
attending.

This is being hosted by Scott Robins from Innovative/IBP located in Ajax.
Call 1-800-387-5777 so he knows how many folks to expect and for
directions.

Prob. a good time to hookup and meet fellow Canadian plowheads ...eh? 

..............geo


----------



## Zed

We had a girl plow for us a few winters. She did a good job. She did get kinda comfy in the leather equipped ram though. Often plowed in her pj's and slippers. One night she got stuck....


----------



## 68 bullitt

Plower_Girl said:


> Hey There..
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is from Canada? i'm from Ontario and starting a new plow business  Hope to talk with ya'll soon


Nova Scotia, Hello there! :waving:


----------



## Bolts Indus.

Bullitt:

Come on down and see our Blizzard and Snowman and truckcraft products and what they can do for you. Buy ya a coffee.


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Newmarket/Aurora area*

Hi all! Am situated just north of Toronto. Would fall into the newbie category as this is my first year and will probably make it mostly research.

I have several questions that I'm compiling and will post later.

In the meantime, a *HUGE* THANKS to all as this site is an incredible source of information for someone (like me) who truly had no clue what the difference between a V and straight plow was before getting in here! Now I know almost too much! For each of the major queries I had (insurance, pricing, trigger, contracts, subs, op. costs) I have seen several very informative posts.

For anyone in my area who is also new, or to Plowgirl please send me a message as it would be great to get a local group together at some point.



Thanks, GL.


----------



## Grshppr

Welcome, I'm from the Okanagan Valley, BC


----------



## shepoutside

Cambridge here, Cottage in Rama


----------



## cet

I'm from Newmarket. G.L. and I must be neighbours?


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Newmarket/Aurora area*

CET, we may very well be. How can I contact you to provide my email address - I would very much appreciate some of your time - I'd of course be willing to compensate you somehow (beverage perhaps!).

Thanks, G.L.


----------



## cet

G.L.
I tried to PM you but was unsuccessful, you can PM me if you would like with your email.


----------



## badranman

I'm from Halifax, Nova Scotia. Dave of Bolts Industries is about half hour away.


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*To CET*

CET, I can't PM you either. I checked with Sean (the board operator) and he states you need a certain # of posts to be able to PM. I assume we're discouraged from putting emails in to posts, so for now we'll just have to wait.

Are you in the Glenway/Summerhill area by any chance?
Are there many snow guys in Newmarket?
Do you do sub work or are you getting your own contracts?

Hope to chat soon, G.L.


----------



## dag-otto

I'm near Ottawa. Not to many canucks on here, even thou we get plenty of snow, you would think there would be more of us. Plowing is plowing and this is quite a helpful site for all aspects. You can generally find all answer by searching the threads.

Using your email on here is certain spambot email harvester material. I am not sure the logic of disabling pm for active junior members. I am penalised because I can search this site as a reference instead of wasting a thread on a question that has been answered in triplicate. 

Oh well!

Mike


----------



## trinitygrove

Hello!!! We are from Mississauga ON...


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Hey Neighbours!*

Hey Trinity (like the name by the way). Are you guys just starting out or have you been doing the landscaping a while? Would love to chat more at some point and share ideas with yourself and others that are local.

Cheers, G.L.


----------



## cet

G. L.
I am in Summerhill-good guess. I have my own contracts. I have 4 of my own trucks and 7 subs. Where are you? There are quite a few plow guys in Newmarket and more each year. There is lots of work though.


----------



## G.L. In Ont

CET--ironic I probably drive by your place on the way to work and it takes the internet to get acquainted. I've seen one truck/blade on Narinia and one on Clearmeadow. Flanagan also I think.

So how long have you been in the business for? Was it a sideline from something else, something you developed or something you bought? When you say there are plenty of snow guys yet lots of work, do you mean there's an opportunity for more players? Are you finding yourself needing more subs each year? What is your main source of advertising or don't you need to any longer?

Thanks for the advice/guidance.
Cheers, G.L.


----------



## cet

G.L.
I don't do advertising anymore. I have been doing this since '88. I had a warehouse job on shift work and I wanted a change. Every year I have more subs as I bid on more work. These are tenders that come out that I bid on. Every year more guys start up but there are always people retiring and the building around here is tremendous so there is always more work. Are you in Summerhill?


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Newmarket*

CET--I am in Glenway, but right on the Summerhill border. It sounds like you've been able to grow your business well. I assume you've also own or have access to a loader as you're doing mostly commercial from the sounds of it. Are the town contracts the biggest and what are other sources? Property developers, building owners? The more I learn the more interesting it becomes. 
Have you seen the other guys in Summerhill with the blades? Am wondering if they are just doing residential or more. Both setups look like they could do more, but neither truck has any company name or logo. I also wonder if these guys have full-time day jobs.

Thanks again, G.L.


----------



## cet

G.L.- The person on Clearmeadow with the silver Dodge is a Marine Unit Cop. He is at Lake Ontario. The 2 Fords are Landscapers and work together. Their shop is on Bathurst. I think there are close to 10 plow trucks in Summerhill. For most of the guys this is a full time job. I do mainly schools. One plaza in Aurora. I only have a 1845 Case to load my salt trucks. We sub out all the loader work as I don't have a cab inclosure and there isn't a lot of it. My Case is a little old for loader work and I want to save it for salt.


----------



## RidgeCon

From New Brunswick..


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Cet*

CET - the lanscapers? C & C ? This fellow has a nice house in the circle at the end of Flanagan if that's the guy I'm thinking of.

Might you need some additional help through the winter? Currently I work full-time (professional, corporate job). I am definitely still in research mode with the plowing and am not prepared to give up my job yet (wish I could). Could u use me as a relief or someone dependable to call between 7pm & 6am. Just a thought as it would give me a good intro to the business and may be able to help you out at the same time.

Cheers, G.L.


----------



## cet

C & C is not me but you are right. He has a great house. I live at the end of Meegan Court. I have a path beside my house that goes to McCaffery(sp). If you are looking for some work and you have your own truck I would give you some. We have to have our work done by 7am. so that would work for you.
Thanks Chris.


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Cet*

Chris, I really appreciate the offer, thanks. So on a day like today when there is just a light dusting, what's the drill? Would you go and plow, wait, just salt or what?

So assuming I could lasso a truck and blade at real short notice, where would you need the help (like which part of the town or would it be in Aurora)? Could it be starting anytime (eg. middle of night) and then stop at 7am?

Any pointers on truck/blade? New/used?

Cheers, G.L.


----------



## jhook

North Bay Ontario here.


----------



## cet

*G.l.*

There would be work in most parts of Newmarket. If it starts snowing in the evening the latest we would start is 2am. If it snows during the day we try to get out as early as 9pm. There is generally 5 hours work per night. Today we only salted.


----------



## snowinjoe

Mount forest Ont. 30 to 40 events a year. We are at the bottom of the snowbelt. Snowsqualls and lake effect are my friends.


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Cet*

Chris, walked by your place -- you have a great sized lot and my wife said she thought yours must be the one to the right of the path vs. left as your landscaping looked so good! We usually either walk/jog around the neighbourhood, so Clearmeadow, Bartholomew, Narinia and Meeghan (through the paths) is a typical route... noticed your Dodge in the drive so that confirmed it! If you bought a while ago you'd be enjoying some good appreciation. We sold our townhouse on Warner at $219K in Jan. 03 and now they're anywhere from 235 to 270 - unreal.

So as I said before I am still in research mode and learning so much from the board. Have noticed 3-4 ads in the Era Banner of late asking for either shovellers or drivers. Given it will be tough (budget & time) to purchase a new vehicle, have a blade installed and get up to speed I was considering some shovelling (guess you gotta start somewhere right). Assume you do only truck work though.

I called Cummins Hydraulics about an Arctic and was surprised how much they were (~6K installed). The Duramax 2500HD Crew Cab we test drove was 57K so that's a big outlay. Good thing is though the truck I need anyway for hauling things up to the cottage. I have also been looking at starting a deck/fence business next spring as well (really hoping I can transition away from my corporate job within a year or so). It just then comes down to the outlay for the blade and budgeting for any maintenance. Insurance also -- I assume you've done yours through your business. The only place I called said they wouldn't do a policy if they knew of the plow.

Your advice has been great so thanks again. And thanks for offering me a job not knowing much about me - guess being on the site helps right. Oh one last thing -- your thoughts on blowers... have looked at Craftsman, Arens and Honda -- the latter seems to come out on top but much more $$. The Craftsman 13hp/33" with Briggs & Stratton OHV at $2499 seems reasonable.

Cheers, GL.


----------



## martyman

Hi I'm from Markham Ontario...http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?postid=70841 been plowing with jeeps for a while now...


----------



## cet

*Gl*

Thanks for the compliments. We have been here since new, Dec 96. House prices are nuts right now.
I have an Arctic and don't know if I would buy another one. I went to the states and picked up 3 plows a month ago. 1 for me and 2 for friends. Total savings for all 3 was $8100 Canadian. All legal through a broker and paid the taxes. Went with my dad, 2 days and lots of fun.
That is a pretty big blower. I just bought a 8hp 26" toro for doing the sidewalk at 1 school. They had some used Toro's with only 10 hours on them at Kooys'. They wanted $2,000 but they were just to big. If you are doing a few houses though, you will want a big one.
Decks would be a great job but the fencing really sucks. No money and to much work. I tried decks but I couldn't do enough to keep busy full time at it. One of the guys that plows for me does well though. 20/year and mostly cedar.


----------



## bowtie_guy

hi, i'm up in Sudbury, Ontario. Been around this site for a couple now and am going tomorrow (Dec 9) to look at a plow for my 87 ford.


----------



## JRJ

*Southern Ontario*

Hi- if anyone is looking for a sub in Ontario please let me know, Oakville, Burlington, Mississauga areas. I got a late start this year getting a truck and plow.

Or please e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks
John


----------



## MIAWPUKEK

*Newfoundland*

Am I the only one here from Newfoundland??? I guess with the amount of snow we get here, I might as well be! 

Merry Xmas Everybody and Happy Plowing!


----------



## Rainman

Welland Ontario here. second year now . I only have a couple commercial accounts but that is enough for me right now.


----------



## Bolts Indus.

Danny McDonald said:


> Am I the only one here from Newfoundland??? I guess with the amount of snow we get here, I might as well be!
> 
> Merry Xmas Everybody and Happy Plowing!


I have tried to send you a private message but you have it turned off.


----------



## MIAWPUKEK

*Reply to Bolts Indus*

Sorry about that, apparently, it's not working for me, drop me an email if you want, [email protected].

Later


----------



## Meathead

Shane from Halifax, Nova Scotia here. Just starting out in the snow removal business, actually right now we're just doing it with blowers  Want to get a new truck and plow system soon though!

ps. we're supposed to get 50cm starting tonight  Too bad I;m out of town for the holidays, guess the boys I have taking care of it for me are gonna have some fun though, haha


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Cet*

Chris, Season's Greetings. Having been doing all this research I am so much more in tune with what is going on when it snows. Have been noting combos of truck/blade when I see them to get an idea of what seems to be preferred. Seen a lot of F250's but know you're a Dodge guy, right?

How has the season been going for you so far? I think we've had about 5 'events' - would you agree? I am slowly seeing now how everything fits together -- what equipment is being used for what type of application. I saw a guy with an ATV and a blade doing the Gov't bldg. at Yonge/Eagle -- interesting. I have been looking at a mini-skid steer (Thomas) to do post holes in the good weather but use for snow in the winter - have you seen these and what do you think?

By the way, do you have a shop (have read several of your posts on Salting topics and it sounds like you go through a lot of it)? And what is it that you do in the summer to pay the bills?

Lastly, if you can believe it I looked at the Snowbear at Walmart - for me and my current vehicle (B4000, 2x4) it might be the best (even though it gets a bad rap on this board) for what I plan to do to ease myself into plowing. I think I could take on about 6-8 residential drives and keep them really really clean and perhaps charge a little bit more (and try to cater to the bigger homes).

Anyhow, just wondered what is up with you.

Cheers, G.L.

PS. You know the fire dept. guy that lives on Carruthers right at Meeghan? And do you know the guy with white truck and what looks like a home-made blade on Clearmeadow just before Plantation (on the left)?


----------



## cet

G.L.

I don't know the fire dept guy but I know who you are talking about.
The guy on Clearmeadow actually plows for me. He got the plow for free and every year wants to get a new one but keeps putting it off. That is a Snow Way and the clear lexan is broken that he has fixed with a piece of sheet metal.
I don't think you could plow a 2 wheel drive truck even for houses. If you wanted to do high end work and charge a little more, a snow blower would be the way to go. Everything would be perfect but a little slow.
The problem with a skid steer for doing post holes is it does turn but skids. This will tear up all the grass and leave you with large repairs. The post hole guy on Paxton also plows for me and he has a walk behind Toro. I think it is called a Dingo. This think is sweet, goes through most gates and you have better vision than a tractor. You can buy snowblower or blade attachments for it also.
I have a shop in Aurora. We spread about 600 tons of salt per year. We have a 260 John Deere that we use for loading.
Have a good New Year, I am just going to see if I can stay awake that long!

Chris


----------



## Filer

I am from Atikokan Ontario, 130 west fo Thunder bay & I have been plowing for about 8 years now.

This is my old truck


----------



## Filer

Now my new truck


----------



## Filer

Now the new truck with front & back plows on it


----------



## cet

Filer

I like the new truck!
How well do those backblades work?
I think I would invest in one if I had lots of driveways to do.
You must get a lot of snow up there, lots of money to be made.


----------



## Filer

Thanx cet, I like the new truck much more also. 

Yes we get our share of snow that is forsure. 

The back plow is nice , I hardly ever have to do back blading now and I like the down pressure feature it offers, 1800psi


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Cet*

Hey Chris - I'll take your word on the 2x4 for plowing and will likely wait now until next year when I can spend a little more and get a 'real' truck and 'real' plow! It's pretty tough to get an idea of whether Ford, Chev or Dodge is better as everyone seems to have their own opinion - I'll keep reading and probably buy sometime in the spring. Do you think it's worth me going to Buffalo for a plow? I know you mentioned you saved quite a bit - but did you do the customs stuff through your business or could anyone do it?

The Thomas machine I mentioned is a 'mini' skid-steer (much like the Dingo your friend has) so it's footprint is less harsh than a full size skid steer. With it's auger attachment it would be good for post holes and can do snow (48" blower) too (although it is a walk-on which means you're still out in the cold). Have seen a few good deals in the super shopper too - 21HP riding lawn mower with snow blowert - again something I could use in both seasons.

You mentioned a guy who plows that does decks in the summer? You think he'd be willing to chat to me and give me some advice?

HappyNewYear!

GL.


----------



## cet

*G.l.*

I know which Thomas you are talking about, I saw one in the Auto Trader for $12,000. If you could get the post hole thing to go you will make quite a bit of money. Their minimum is close to $200 and most jobs are less then 2 hours if you are on the minimun. The deck thing would also be good. I could probably give you the help you are looking for or atleast answer most of your questions.
Since I own a Dodge I can say this. Unless you are getting a great deal don't buy one. If you need to drive a truck everyday buy the GMC, better comfort but Ford most likely makes a better work truck. The Ford gas engines are far worse on fuel then the GMC's.


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Cet*

Chris, yeah you know the one I mean then. 25G and 25GT (with the track vs. wheels). I spoke to Jamie Walker at Walker equip about them last fall - you've mentioned their store before, do you know him by any chance?

So you've had some experience with the post holes and decking huh? Interesting. I agree that there is some opportunity there - as I drive by the whole swath of new houses on the south side of Mulock I am always thinking that there is going to be a heck of a lot of decks/fences installed there next year - would be nice to think I could get at least a few jobs next spring (again while keeping my comfy corp. job) and even rent an auger. Better yet I would probably rent the Thomas to get an idea of how it works for the post holes. You were right a few posts ago though when you said it is tough work. I did my first one last summer at my wife's parents and it was a slog - although I learned *SO* much by doing it - that was the good part. I came away with the confidence that I could do it again, saving both time and money (and of course some sore muscles).

So let me ask you this - for pouring concrete to set the posts, it is typically done by barrow (at least that's what I've seen/read). I thought to myself that if you could use some type of concrete pumping system (the ones you'd see on large construction projects with the long boom type hose) you could really save some time and hassle. I have been researching and have seen a concrete buggy, but nothing like I describe. I would like it to be around the size of a regular mixer, on bigger more rugged tires. You'd be able to load single bags or get mix from truck. You're probably thinking I'm getting a little too scientific for a simple fence, but I guess that's my computer background kicking in! Any thoughts on that? You also said you knew the post hole guy - is that Bruce from Post Holes Plus or the Fence Post Guys? Would anything like this interest you for the 'off-season'?

Would you mind if I stopped by your place one day to say HI - would like to at least buy you a beer (or coffee depending on your preference) and we could maybe chat a bit more. Had planned to already but didn't want to just drop in unannounced.

Later, GL.


----------



## cet

G.L.

Sure you can drop by. It would be nice to put a face to a name.
I was going to go into the post hole game when I was offered the chance to cut the grass at Molson Park. Thats the green grass not the stuff they got busted 2 years ago for. Tom from Just Post Holes plows for me this year. This is his first year plowing as both his kids are in school now. He had a corporate job that he wanted out of and started doing post holes. If I had to guess, I would think he is making 6 figures. There is far more money in decks then fencing and it is a little easier. I use a mixer for the concrete. I load the mixer and put the first load in the wheel barrow. Then I reload the mixer and while it is mixing I go and set the first post or sonotube. When I return that load is mixed which I put in the wheel barrow, load the mixer again and over and over.
If you would like to drop by feel free and we can discuss all these things a little easier.

Chris,


----------



## CENLO

Sault Ste Marie, Ontario! F150 and F350 8' pro and a 9'-6" V. Actually bought the vee in Markham at Walker Equipment. We have been plowing for about 7 years and gross about $1400.00 / night (in about 16 hours). On average we plow 30-35 times per year. Hope everyone is having a great year!


----------



## Bolts Indus.

I'm in Nova Scotia.

Seems a lot of plowers don't know Blizzard plows are available in the Maritimes and at better prices than have been posted in the TO area. Spread the word please.


----------



## green leaf

*Fort Erie Ontario*

Hey all,
Iam originally from Jacksons Point Ontario, an hour north of Toronto. Have moved to Fort Erie in the past year to my wifes home town, I love the lake affect snow from Lake Erie. First year with my own plow and enjoying it. Summer months are filled with grass cutting and tree pruning and removal. Like the site and hope more snow is on its way!


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Cet*

Hey Chris, have peeked down Meaghan a couple of times on the way home but haven't seen your truck in the drive. Perhaps I'll pop over on the wknd if that's ok -- if you're not around I could always leave a buiness card there with my home # on.

Am going over to Walker today to meet with Jamie and talk about some equipment - both plows and the Thomas mini's - should be fun - I hope I don't drool all over the 25G ! =) (sad eh).

Cheers, GL.


----------



## cet

G.L.
That would be great. Safe bet if my truck is not here, I'm not either.
I could always give you a call. You should turn on your PM.

Chris,


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Cet*

Hey Chris - again, good to meet you finally. I was down to see Jamie at Walker Equipment and he was kind enough to give me a free pass to the Landscape Ontario show which is this week (www.locongress.com). Looks quite interesting and Thomas will be there amongst a tonne of others (incl. Toronto Salt and Chemical - wondered if that's where you buy the bulk salt).

You ever go to these types of things - wondering what it will be like.

Later, Gavin.


----------



## cet

*Gavin*

It was good to meet you also.
The only time I went to one of these shows was last year. There is a lot of stuff and it is a good place to do research. Yesterday I was on Lawnsite and did a search for these small machines. From what I learned they say to stay away from Bobcat. There was good things said about the Toro Dingo but many people liked the Ditch Witch. I had not really looked at that one but I know it was at the show last year.
I buy my salt from Canadian Salt. It comes from the docks at Lake Ontario. Last Thursday I got 2 trucks in. 88tons.Good for 4 nights tops.
I will phone you soon.

Chris,


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Chris*

Thanks Chris. Wow that's a lot of salt -- I suppose you don't encounter storage issues when you go through it so quickly. Do your spreaders have a vibrator? Have read about those - sounds like it's essential to stop clogging - but perhaps that's only on the lower-end ones and not the ones you use.

Interesting on the Dingo vs. Ditch Witch vs. Bobcat -- I also saw people saying to stay away from the Bobcat -- not much on Thomas there from what I saw. There is also the Ramrod but again the feedback doesn't look too good. If there's anything you want me to pick up at the show, let me know - brochures on certain things I mean. Was chatting to a friend at work (boss actually) and he said that on Holmes on Homes (on HGTV) he was doing some grading for a new retaining wall and was using what looked like a stand-on mini-skid -- needless to say I gave him the full rundown and then he wanted to look at them on the web. Funny.

Take care, Gavin.

PS. I hope you can put those Tim-bucks to good use --- Timbits for the kids if you're not a coffee drinker (but can you not be when you're a plower!) =).


----------



## cet

I am a coffee drinker and thanks. I limit myself to 2 per day. Tims' is the best. I find it funny how they are not in the states but I think there are some in a couple of the border states. I am trying to get tickets to the show as my brother-in-law wants to buy a 36" walk behind mower. There is always good stuff to look at and new things in the industry. I will let you know if I can't get there though. One of the guys that plows for me has 4 I believe and he only needs 2. I talked with him this evening and he will let me know in the morning.


----------



## SGLC

*Late to the Party*

Whitby/Durham area......


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*SGLC - new truck*

SGLC, welcome.

The 'coming soon' part sounds awesome! Did you do a lot of research before deciding on the 3500 vs. Ford or Dodge? Just wondering as I am looking and trying to get some opinions -- seems you get as many as the people you ask but still it's good research.

How long have you been in the biz and what do you do in the summer?

Cheers, GL.


----------



## snowinjoe

Did I hear someone say Tim's I'll take a tea 2cream 3sugars bag in. None of that steeped tea for me.


----------



## SGLC

G.L. In Ont said:


> SGLC, welcome.
> 
> The 'coming soon' part sounds awesome! Did you do a lot of research before deciding on the 3500 vs. Ford or Dodge? Just wondering as I am looking and trying to get some opinions -- seems you get as many as the people you ask but still it's good research.
> 
> How long have you been in the biz and what do you do in the summer?
> 
> Cheers, GL.


Research into the truck is non existant lol. My father worked for GM most of his life and its all I buy. Some guys like the solid front axles in the Dodge and Ford 1 tons but for me the trucks are way to high for a work truck. If I had my personal lifted its another story but you can't even reach over and into the bed on those trucks. So GMC it is.

I've been into property maintance and sport feild linings since I was 17...started by towing a small trailer for cash jobs to get my through the summers but have moved onto a legit level some time ago now. I also have a Laundromat which keeps me busy enough winter/summer. I'm a work a holic though and I'd like to give some of my guys some winter work as well.


----------



## Saltwater Joys

*From Canada*

Live in Newfoundland, Canada. Work on an offshore oil rig, work 3 weeks on 3 weeks off, only get to enjoy half the winter.. Bought a plow for personal use and to help out my buddy's, they always have a nice drink of Rum for me when I finish the driveway.


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Snowinjoe*

You didn't say what size so I'll assume Xtra Large? 

I do coffee, but didn't think you could have anything but the steeped tea they came out - sounds like the old standby is still available.

So can you give us a little background on what you're all about - how long in business, area of focus, equipment, challenges? Whereabouts in Ontario are you?

Cheers, GL.


----------



## Ralph

*First Post*

Hello all, we are from Mt. Hope. Just south of Hamilton. Been hanging around for a few years. Have been plowing for myself for the past five years. Been plowing total for about 20 years. Ya, I know old fart. Love this site, full of great information.


----------



## snowinjoe

G.L X-lrg is the only way to go. When my brother found out they were switching to steeped tea he bought me a box of Tim's tea bags. 1200 cups last June and I'm down to my last 300. I see you read my other post so I'll skip most of your questions. I live in Mount Forest its about 45 min north of Guelph up Hwy. 6. Hamilton is very different then where I live now but thats where my family is and the wife would like to go back to the city. Figures eh? she was born in the country and me in the city. Where Ralph is is where I hope to end up. Close to the action but far enough to have some quite.


----------



## Bad Luck

Anyone from the area near Saint Donat in Quebec?


----------



## windsorguy

hey all i'm from windsor (obviously  ), i've been plowing for 4 years with another company and this year i finally got my own truck and so far it looks like i picked the right year to buy a truck. I don't have very many contracts of my own but i'm subing for a bigger company.

Oh and just a quick question, i'm wondering if i'm getting paid what i should for subing so could someone PM me with what they pay there subs if you don't mind?

Thanks


----------



## snowinjoe

windsorguy said:


> hey all i'm from Windsor (obviously  ), i've been plowing for 4 years with another company and this year i finally got my own truck and so far it looks like i picked the right year to buy a truck. I don't have very many contracts of my own but i'm subing for a bigger company.
> 
> Oh and just a quick question, i'm wondering if i'm getting paid what i should for subing so could someone PM me with what they pay there subs if you don't mind?
> 
> Thanks


 Welcome windsorguy been there twice. Last year for a concert and 10 years ago when I was dating a chick from Windsor she was bald wow what we do when we are young.  You wont be able to be PM'd till you have 25 posts. From what I've read here you should be getting anywhere from $65 to $100hr. It seems that each town has its own pay scale.


----------



## SGLC

*Since we are on rates*

Just an idea about the different areas in Ontario such as Toronto, Durham, Hamilton, Windsor of course....what are the going rates for sub's an hour.


----------



## cet

I am in Newmarket and I pay my subs $70/hr. They are given a route. If they want to give me a route price and I agree with it then they can do that. If I have to go and fix their problems then they have to pay me. They can go and fix their problems if the want. The guys with bigger plows or V blades(non of them have Blizzards YET) tend to take the route price.


----------



## SGLC

Considering I'll be doing some sub work next year and I already have a lead....route price is they say I want $400 for the route regardless of my time correct?

I've seen a couple guys with Blizzards around here and just found that Kooy Brothers retails them.


----------



## cet

*G.l.*

Gavin

What did you find of interest at the Landscape Show?
I went today and found it pretty good. I talked to the Toro people about the Dingo and the Thomas people about the 25G. They both look pretty good and are within $1,000 of each other.


----------



## SGLC

I was at the show as well......talked to the Exmark and Blizzard guys. Looked at the Thomas stuff as well but not seriouslly this year.


----------



## snowinjoe

When is the show over? Did I miss it again?


----------



## SGLC

snowinjoe said:


> When is the show over? Did I miss it again?


Unfortunately....today was the last day. There is always next year again.


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Chris*

Chris, hope you had a good long sleep and no phones rang!

I'll give you more of my thoughts on the show if we get together. In the meantime I'm trying to compile a spreadsheet that compares the specs on the Dingo's, the Ramrods and the Thomas. I know the Ramrod's seem to get a bad rap on the net but it sounds like they've improved the quality - good just be a sales pitch. Am trying to arrange a demo at Hutchinson Farm Supply in Stouffville.

Talk to you later (or see you on the road!) 

Cheers, Gavin.


----------



## Farmer J

I live near Georgetown Ontario and plow in Etobicoke. I'm new to this site today, but I've beening plowing snow for 3yrs.


----------



## cet

*Welcome Farmer J*

You will find this site very usefull. Lots of good ideas.


----------



## SGLC

We need a Canadian forum.


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Canadian Forum*

SGLC - the Canuck forum sounds like a good idea -- I assume you mean within Plowsite?

It looks like there are at least 20 or so guys and gals (there was one anyhow) that have stopped in here and there.

Seems like the concentration is in Ontario but I know Bolts is from NS and I did also spot someone from BC I think.

CET can probably attest to this, but there seem to be a *LOT* of snow plow operators in the Greater Toronto Area - how is it in other parts?

In the GTA I see a lot of Clintar trucks as well as Cameron Landscaping.

Anyone know much about those two outfits and how they've managed to grow so big?


----------



## snowmaster

I"M FROM HAMILTON ONTARIO JUST SIGNED UP :waving:


----------



## cet

Welcome snowmaster

Clintar was #5 in North America for snow removal last year. 5.7 million dollars.

Just a little ahead of me. lol


----------



## SGLC

I meant a Canadian Forum on Plowsite yes....the Ontario guys for sure have a different way of plowing then the Americans. 

As far as Clintar, they are very large outfit, they franchise their areas and I know they just added one in the Durham area now cause I see a couple of their trucks going around.

Cameron I've never heard of so they are probably a local outift. Other large ones out this way are Brock Maintenance, and TGC (TCG?), they handle large scale retail complexes and big box stores. Other reputable plowers out this way would be Crew Property Maintance, Gerrits and OGS. There are a bunch of contractors and no name trucks running around with plow and nothing else, no MTO sticker, no blue light.

I spoke with Doug from Mountain Ash Landscaping (4 truck operation) who've I've known for a number of years and he told me they could of used a 3rd truck this year for plowing---which will be me next year hopefully. Their 3rd truck is a Dump that they use for renovations as well and the 4th is the Supervisor/personal truck.


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Think my PM might work now*

I understand that 25 posts are needed, so this should be my 25th.


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*So much for that!*

Still doesn't seem to be working - perhaps you need more than 25 in which case this would be # 26.

Let's try again.

:waving:


----------



## SGLC

Where's 28? lol purplebou


----------



## snowinjoe

A Canadian forum sounds good to me.









If not a forum then we'll have to make this the longest thread in plowsite history.


----------



## snowinjoe

*Tailer Park Boys*

Possibly one of the best shows on Candian television. I think we all know a guy like this :


----------



## SGLC

I'm sure we know a few guys like that EH!


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Big players in GTA removal*



cet said:


> Welcome snowmaster
> 
> Clintar was #5 in North America for snow removal last year. 5.7 million dollars.
> 
> Just a little ahead of me. lol


** This is #28 SGLC! Still can't PM though.

Chris, do other Canadian companies show up the list that puts Clintar at #5? I assume they're privately held so you know this because of your involvement in the biz or do you know them (Bob I think is the owner) personally.

I am going to assume SMG is up there also - I picked up a 'Snow Business' magazine (wife couldn't believe there was a mag devoted to plowing!  )
and it gave them a mention referencing a merger between Symbiot and SMG ( a division of Allin Cos.) - says Symbiot has 600 affiliates for a total of more than $1 billion - nothing to sneeze at eh. GroundMasters is also featured in an article - 4.5 million (US$) in 2003.


----------



## Farmer J

To the best of my knowledge Clintar is a franchise, this is why they grew so fast. As far as the list of top snow contractors it's up to the individual companies to submit their numbers and be truthful about it.


----------



## SGLC

*Franchises*

There are a couple of franchises out there. The Gardener is another. The sell you the franchise and then they direct any business for your alloted area.


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*Cet*

Chris, did you make any decisions on the Dingo's? I have a call in to a place in Thornhill that is supposed to be a dealer but haven't heard back. Not a lot of dealers close by from what the sales rep on the phone (1-800-DIG-TORO) told me.

Did you get a chance to chat to Jamie Walker at the show? I saw him but he was pretty busy chatting so didn't wanna bother him.

Did you see that post pounder (right near the Fencecraft area)? Hadn't even realized these were out there -- you hook it up to a compressor and it pounds your post in (70 times/minute I think the guy said) vs. augering a hole - I was a bit skeptical but I suppose it might work in softer ground.

Can you PM me? I still can't seem to get mine to work. :crying:

Take care, Gavin.


----------



## cet

*Gavin*

No PM.
I am leaning towards the Toro. I don't know why over the Thomas but it looks a little better and I have seen one in action. I talker to one of the guys at Walker but I also taked to the rep from the States at Toro and he knew his stuff and impressed me. I would imagine that the post pounder was for chain link but I did not see it.


----------



## V10SCOTTY

St.clements Ontario Here.just A Little Away From K-w.hey Candians Chattin About Snow Sounds Good.i Have Been Plowing For About 8 Years Now For Someone Else.next Winter I Wanna Plow Either On My Own Or Try To Broker My Truck With Clintar.i Have Heard They Are A Great Company To Work For.we Should Have A Canadian Meet Somewhere To Discuss Ideas And Such Things.i Have No Idea What To Charge For Plowing Maybe We Could All Sit Together And Discuss Stuff To Help One Another Not To Take Info And Low Ball...well We'll See What Happens...its Snowin Now I Better Get Some Zzz's


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*V10Scotty*

Scotty, welcome -- there are a few of us Canadians on the board! I'm not an actual plower (yet), but learning as much as I can for next year. Clintar is a big outfit, I think they did close to 5 million in sales last year. I haven't heard anything bad about them and since they're big I'd assume they'd have the right agreements and so forth when it comes to being a sub. Most of what you'll read on here related to large franchises is probably about SMG - depending on who you speak to they don't always get good feedback. If you've been doing it for someone else for 8 yrs. you probably know the routine - make sure you can do what you commit to doing and if you're gonna go out on your own make sure you let them know you'll do their work first.

A get-together would be interesting. I read a post a while back about something similar -- not sure if it ever materialized.
Take care, GL.


----------



## business

*From Ontario*

Here I am, from Barrie, ON. Yes a Canadian Forum would be sweet! The moderator could create a Canadian section with the main page of the forum. Would be especially good when you need help when your equipment breaks and you're stuck! Got 2 F-350's 2004 and a big kubota tractor with commercial blower. Also employ 2 subs for small lots and sidewalks/walkways. Competition is real bad up here! The big guys have everything!


----------



## Raydon

Hello, Oshawa/Courtice area here. Plowing with own truck for past three seasons.


----------



## Mark F

Hello Canadians;
I'm In Southeast Alaska right next to BC. I wish we were part of Canada. I could throw A rock out my front door and hit Canada. I love your country, Its A great place to play. We and our 4-H club go to Whitehorse every july for the YHRA Horse Show. My company was the first international sponsor in the show in 25 years.This year we're looking in to going to more shows in the Yukon, BC areas. Beautiful place up there. I think you guys are what America use to be. Thanks for being A great neighbor.


----------



## dag-otto

Cool thanks Mark F. My Dad's family lives in BC, it's a beauty.
Plowers are people, and politicians are politcians...  
Stay cool!


----------



## STRONGARM

Burlington Ont, anybody close


----------



## MIAWPUKEK

*Only Newfoundlander?*

I can't believe that out of 113 replys (so far), there was only ONE other Nflder besides myself. 99.9% of the rest of the replys were from Ontario.


----------



## me1223

hey,

From the dirty shwa (pronounced Dire-ta Sh-wa) other wise known as oshawa ontario, what is the going rate for drive way plowing here?


----------



## icebladez

Here I am, from Barrie, ON. Yes a Canadian Forum would be sweet!
-----------
I second this motion..just one lone Albertan..


----------



## Raydon

Me 1223, I get 25.00 for a average size driveway including the shovelling as long as it's not too much.


----------



## GMC Driver

Cool thread.

From Wainfleet, Ontario. Halfway between Dunnville and Port Colborne on the south side of the Niagara Peninsula. Service Dunnville, Port Colborne, Welland, Fonthill, Thorold, St. Catharines, & surrounding areas.

Just waitin for the snow tonight - been a while!


----------



## labinsky

*Any Canadian*

My name is Martin, and I live and run my business in Halifax, Nova Scotia.
www.titansnowandturf.t4.com


----------



## G.L. In Ont

*GMC and Martin -welcome*

Now that we had someone from Saskatchewan and Nova Scotia, I think we've had all the provinces except Manitoba and Alberta!! Not bad -- eh!

So back to the pricing question.

Can someone help fill out what these rates look like:

1) Greater Toronto Area
Seasonal $________ Per Push $___________

2) Aurora/Newmarket
Seasonal $________ Per Push $___________

3) Barrie
Seasonal $________ Per Push $__________

4) East - Ajax/Oshawa/Pickering
Seasonal $________ Per Push $___________

GL.


----------



## oakvillerex

Oakville, where are you located strongarm i know burlington pretty well


----------



## JD Dave

oakvillerex;412055 said:


> Oakville, where are you located strongarm i know burlington pretty well


Strongarm hasn't been on since March 16 th. Everyone will be thinking about snow soon.


----------



## Added Touch

*Hi from St. Catharines*

Hey all!

We are located in St. Catharines, 2nd season in business. Anyone else from the Niagara area out there?


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

Hamilton/Burlington Area, right near Strongarm.

Cheers


----------



## dellwas

From Chester Grant, Nova Scotia, about 15KM from Chester, 85KM from Halifax. First year in the business, 7.3L Ford F-350.


----------



## StratfordPusher

*Stratford Ontario*

Here in Stratford, we average about 175cm snow per season.. snowbelt...

Hello to all

Al


----------



## -Iron Mike-

Bump....because I'm new.

Stratford area guy as well.....new to the area, so it's going to be my first season here.
tymusic


----------



## jhook

Well then, welcome.

tymusic


----------



## Lynden-Jeff

-Iron Mike-;616300 said:


> Bump....because I'm new.
> 
> Stratford area guy as well.....new to the area, so it's going to be my first season here.
> tymusic


There is a thread in the weather forum with lots of Canadian dudes. Also a plowers get together in my sig for southern ontario guys.

Cheers
Jeff


----------



## coyote_nb

business;202388 said:


> Yes a Canadian Forum would be sweet! The moderator could create a Canadian section with the main page of the forum.


hay,

the moderator loks like not intres on a Canadian section. tymusic

but if there enough intrest on a Canadian Board i can make one.

I'm by my self stay at Rosedale NB.

Cheers
Fred


----------



## Goofyexponent

I am in Halifax, Nova Scotia. Plowing for myself with a Snowbear and an F250 Diesel. Pretty easy to make money if you are easy on the little plows lol


----------

